

Ask HN: Help / Advice on getting a job in Europe? - Teichopsia

Evening fellow HN&#x27;s and a Happy New Year. This isn&#x27;t easy for me but I do need some help&#x2F;advice on how I can go about getting a job in Europe. I&#x27;m 34 and I recently got my BA in Psychology. I have very little work experience and it has been nagging at me not being able to contribute economically to my family, who has been fabulous supporting me for so long.<p>I live in Central America and my first language is English. I will work as anything, whether it is as an English teacher (No experience), in human resources, fetching coffee, anything to get a foot in Europe. I do have a EU passport so no issues there.<p>I know some Python. Did the Coursera class and read the book Programming for Everybody (Python) (For whoever wants to learn to code that is a fantastic class). I&#x27;ve dabbled a bit in Git, twice or thrice. I &#x27;code&#x27; in notepadd++ and CMD. I have a bit of experience with linux distros but I&#x27;m still very noobish when it comes to a lot of things and not only linux distros. I also dabbled a bit in R and RStudio but dropped it to focus 
on learning (to code) Python properly. My goals when it comes to coding is to learn Haskell &#x2F; Clojure &#x2F; lisp &#x2F; Erlang just for the sheer joy of it and &#x2F; or to see if I can. My life goal is to write a few books, fictional because that is the one thing I&#x27;m not sure I could ever be good at (of course there are skills I know I can never be good at, like dancing. If you ever saw my parents dancing you&#x27;d know) and to be happy.<p>If you want to know the type of person I am, over at XDA, search for the &quot;ace think tank&quot; thread in the desire hd forum. I didn&#x27;t know much but enjoyed helping when I could. If I didn&#x27;t know how to solve an issue, I would either try and point the person in the right direction or get someone else to help them. Same username.<p>I looked through the &quot;who&#x27;s hiring&quot; requires knowledge I don&#x27;t have yet to be able to apply to something.<p>&quot;All I need is a little help from my friends&quot;
======
seekingcharlie
Do you want a job in tech or do you want a job doing anything right now?

